# Technical water supplement,to be more professional than your coach



## JACKBROWN (Jan 12, 2016)

Movement is a necessary step for people to lose weight ,when exercise , the body fat is burning.

In the process of perspiration, moisture get out of the body.Many people drink water during exercise,or drinking mass of water after running.In fact,it is not health.So,how to supplement water?

First of all, I emphasize that we belong to the movement filling water rather than life filling water.

We have left the green little village and embarked on the big city with a busy lifestyle.Due to the pressure of work,series of problem occur to our body.The easiest way to release pressure and adjust ourselves is doing exercise.

Whether aerobic exercise or anaerobic exercise,both need to drink lots of water. Since water is a necessity for fat metabolism,I will simply introduce the primary way of filling water.

It is suggested to supplement 500ml of water before exercise for 30 minutes.Because the movement is systemic muscle work,in order to make a kidney amount of time,we should fill water in advance.If you drink water when exercise,it will increase the burden of the kidney and lead to some adverse reaction of the stomach.

Filling water before exercise can promote blood circulation and ensure the best state of various organs of the body.In normal,we should have a rest after exercise,instead of drinking water immediately. Otherwise,it will increase the burden of your heart and stomach,then speed up metabolism of kidney,and hurt your kidney.

You could supplement water when exercise,but keep in mind,just a little.It is about 100ml water to be advised,when your heart rate return to normal.And 100ml water can be drunk in sever times.    
It is not correct to drink carbonated drinks.Human body are easy to sweat after movement,at the same time,sodium element get out of the body along with the sweat.If we add drank carbonated beverages,it can cause the body electrolyte imbalance. 

Plain boiled water is a good choice when movement.Once enter the body,it can play metabolism directly,for example,regulating body temperature and
transport nutrients.	To be more professional,water temperature rang from 28 to 38 degrees is the best.Normal fitness advise to banned water and
carbonated drinks whose temperature is under 15 degrees.  

People like to drink cold water for its cool felling,especially in hot summer,however,it is harmful to your stomach.Condition allowed,you could drink some salt water occasionally.People are easy to prone dehydration in case of low sodium,so,the most secure is to drink some warm salt water to replenish the body's water loss.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 12, 2016)

Wait what?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 12, 2016)

Wtf haha some of these posts kill me


----------



## mickems (Jan 12, 2016)

Wait a minute, let me go drop some Timothy Leary blotter so I can understand what you're saying here.


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2016)

Que Pasa????


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 12, 2016)

He's either genuinely trying to be helpful, or a spammer/scammer trying to build a rep.


----------

